# RESOLVED What can I do?



## Sabine (Feb 23, 2009)

Just been forwarded this link
http://www.gumtree.ie/dublin/43/35181843.html
First time I've come across this sort of thing in Ireland. I responded to the ad asking them to hold off releasing them into the wild and that i am working on it but I personally could only take one.
Already forwarded the link to some animal rescues (we don't have special rabit shelters here) Unfortunately Grace (irishbunny) who has some contacts has still internet trouble
I feel so powerless to help them...


----------



## Amy27 (Feb 23, 2009)

That is so sad. The message that is posted doesn't leave many options. Did she email you back and say she would hold them? Hopefully one of the animal rescues you emailed can help and irishbunny's internet comes back soon. That is so sad. I feel so bad for the buns. I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you post this in the Ireland part of our forum as well, to get the attention of the rest of our members there? Maybe more can be rescued between you?


----------



## Sabine (Feb 23, 2009)

There's only Paul (who sent me the link) and irishbunny, whose internet is down in the Republic the other two members are from the North. But I may post it anyhow just in case there are hidden members somewhere


----------



## Sabine (Feb 23, 2009)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> That is so sad. The message that is posted doesn't leave many options. Did she email you back and say she would hold them? Hopefully one of the animal rescues you emailed can help and irishbunny's internet comes back soon. That is so sad. I feel so bad for the buns. I wish there was something I could do to help.


Haven't heard back yet but only emailed about an hour ago and the rescues will surely not respond until tomorrow (if they do at all)


----------



## Pipp (Feb 23, 2009)

At least rabbits are native to the area. Although lop-eared bunnies born in captivity aren't all that well equipped re: predators, at least they'll have plenty of food and they'll find shelter. 

I imagined if they're not neutered, they'll start a colony with offspring that will have very hard lives. 

The option still exists to find out where they were freed and go try and catch them. Apples and nets work well. (Stay calm while catching them and you increase your odds).

sas :clover:


----------



## Sabine (Feb 24, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> At least rabbits are native to the area. Although lop-eared bunnies born in captivity aren't all that well equipped re: predators, at least they'll have plenty of food and they'll find shelter.
> 
> I imagined if they're not neutered, they'll start a colony with offspring that will have very hard lives.
> 
> ...



I do hope they haven't been released yet and the person threatened that to make people respond faster. I just heard back from one rescue place but they assumed they were my rabbits and I have to clarify things with them

The person who put the ad hasn't got back to me yet


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 24, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> At least rabbits are native to the area. Although lop-eared bunnies born in captivity aren't all that well equipped re: predators, at least they'll have plenty of food and they'll find shelter.


Well, rabbits are native to a lot of areas, that doesn't mean they would survive. Any white or light colored rabbits would be targets for predators, any that would survive to reproduce will be dark colors. Good luck Sabine, I hope you are able to help at least one or two of them.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 24, 2009)

As the person in the ad said they have "nice" colours I expect he means not darkish colours that would allow them to blend in
I heard back from two rescue places. The first thought they were my rabbits and I sent an email back to clarify, haven't heard back from them. another group said they'd have the space and would neuter and vaccinate them but have no hutches and would the person looking to rehome the rabbits be able to supply hutches. My feeling is this guy isn't interested unless i say i'll drive up and pick up the lot...
Since I forwarded the link I hope they got in contact with the person themselves. I don't feel I am achieving much.


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sabine your doing brillent even trying to get these little bunnies somewhere safe. Do you have any contact details for irishbunny? I can't take any in myself.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 24, 2009)

No i can't get in touch with Grace but I just got an email from a rescue centre and they offered their help to the person. It's just up to him now to respond


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> No i can't get in touch with Grace but I just got an email from a rescue centre and they offered their help to the person. It's just up to him now to respond


That's brillent news.:highfive:


----------



## irishlops (Feb 25, 2009)

sorry i cant help.....
sabrine lives in cork right?
paul lives in limerick right?
irishbunny(grace)lives in.....?????
im sorry i canty help much...
but i might wist my dads arm abit......
im in derry right beside the border.(of donegal)


----------



## Sabine (Feb 25, 2009)

Grace is in Clare but not contactable at the moment. I do hope the person will respond to the rescue organisations that got in touch with him. It's the best I can do at the moment. They promised to keep me updated.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 25, 2009)

ok.
i hope she will get in touch.
that is very good work you are doning.
good luck.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 25, 2009)

Well done Sabine. You went above and beyond and you got the help the buns need. I hope that the guy takes the help.


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 27, 2009)

How are these little bunnies doing.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 27, 2009)

They've been saved! Can't figure out who exactly took them but I got an email saying they've been rehoused. Hoping to stay in touch and even see some pictures


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> They've been saved! Can't figure out who exactly took them but I got an email saying they've been rehoused. Hoping to stay in touch and even see some pictures


WoOoOoOo I'm so happy that these little babies were saved.


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats great news, You're awesome for trying to help them!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 28, 2009)

yay!!!!!!!! me below .........welll ok im not ythe person.....

t
 print at Target prints at Kodak mugs t-shirt playing cards see moreâ¦ var pdLeft = -5;var pdTop = 17; var objFullviewSub = new DropDownMenu(); objFullviewSub.addMenu({linkID : "btn_order_prints", subMenuID : "dropdown_btn_order_prints", positionDynamically : "left:"+pdLeft+";top:"+pdTop, posFromElt : "", posPersist : true, overrideIEShield : true}); 100%


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great job Sabine. That is awesome.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 13, 2009)

I should actually like to add that I found out afterwards that there were quite a few people concerned about those bunnies and I wasn't the only one trying to help. It's actually hard to trace now who contacted who. I also heard that the guy trying to get rid of the rabbits had several offers of help but was ignoring peoples's emails (including mine). It's just good to know that when an ad like this appears it's not just me who cares


----------

